

Ask HN: Do you know a public API with high troughput? - mackwic

Hello fellow HNers,<p>I am currently working on a key-value database in a side project (for fun and pedagogical purpose, if you want to know) and we are going to need some data provider to do some scaling validation and benchmarking. Any type is fine, we&#x27;ll do the adapters for our storage format.<p>Do you know where we can pump this data ?
Thanks in advance.
======
sandyshankar
You can use the twitter sample data stream.
[https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample](https://dev.twitter.com/docs/api/1.1/get/statuses/sample)

